# Not a very smoke flavor



## pagraybeard (Jul 25, 2017)

Looking for some input. Smoked some longhorn the other evening and it seems like the smoke didn't take if that's proper terminology . 
     I have a mes30 with the mailbox mod. I use the 6" amazn tube in the mailbox.( Gives me about 2 1/2 hrs)
      Outside temp.was 76. I placed a frozen water bottle inside the smoker to keep it cooled.smoker climbed to 82 at one point.i did turn the heat on briefly to get a draft going.
    The mailbox was placed about 5' away and 2' lower. I used  sugarmaple pellets.
     Just didn't get the results. I had hoped for.
Any suggestions are appreciated and thanks in advance.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 25, 2017)

How long did you smoke it? Some like 2 hours, many go 4, some longer. Everything you posted is a correct procedure...JJ


----------



## pagraybeard (Jul 25, 2017)

It was in for just over 2hrs. I'm thinking the sugarmaple was the wrong smoke.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 25, 2017)

I find straight maple a bit light. I like Pitmasters Blend with Maple, Hickory and Cherry. Try other pellets and go longer...JJ


----------



## pagraybeard (Jul 25, 2017)

Can it hurt to put it back in with a different smoke? Or will it not take it?I just hate screwing it up


----------



## tropics (Jul 25, 2017)

pagraybeard said:


> Can it hurt to put it back in with a different smoke? Or will it not take it?I just hate screwing it up


You can put it back in with no problem,remember after it has been smoked let it rest a few weeks to mellow

Richie


----------



## pagraybeard (Jul 25, 2017)

That's what I'll do then. I bagged overnite then sampled it when I was vacuum packing it.


----------



## tropics (Jul 25, 2017)

pagraybeard said:


> That's what I'll do then. I bagged overnite then sampled it when I was vacuum packing it.


You do not have to see a lot of color when you first take it out,it will get color as it ages

Richie


----------



## pagraybeard (Jul 25, 2017)

Well,I put all the longhorn back in the smoker. Ran 2 1/2 more hours with pitmasters blend. Now to wait ......


----------

